# Project for Dec Meeting



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I had planned to have this in operation by the meeting, but work/life didn't allow it. So perhaps we can work on it at the meeting.

I have this tank, with stand and foam background. I plan to make it a clown loach tank. I have several rather large loaches and want to add a bunch of younger ones.

I have a base substrate and then 1/2" mexican river rock. I planned to get larger river rock for the edge accents. It's highly unlikely, but in the event they breed, the fry woud hide out in the rock crevices until they're larger.

Clown loaches like tight spaces, and in the current tank I have some PVC tubes I covered in stone with silicone but it's still basically a bunch of tubes laying around. I bought some terra cotta plant watering stakes that should have a fairly large interior, and had wanted to supplement it with something like this, but unfortunately, I can't seem to buy less than a pallet:
https://www.houzz.com/product/58802...k-unglazed-set-of-24-contemporary-wine-racks/

The goal was to try to bury as much of the "housing" as I can, possibly as spokes around a central depression in the substrate. But I'm open to other ideas as I probably don't have enough substrate for that. I have 8 bags of eco complete and two bags of the river stone. Clown loaches do like a sandy substrate, so perhaps an area of sand blasting substrate?

I was thinking this would be primarily java fern and buce plants, maybe some moss.

I have most of the stuff and some ideas... but haven't gotten past that point. So I would welcome assistance if that fits the meeting theme.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

And if any annoying houseflies show up, you're ready for 'em!

I'm not sure if I'll make it, but that sounds like a fun project to tackle at a meeting.


----------

